# 2014 Pathfinder 2200 TRS



## Mt. Houston Marine (Jun 15, 2011)

2014 Pathfinder 2200 TRS
Yamaha f200xb (417 hours)
Ameratrail trailer

K-top
Hydraulic jack plate
Trim tabs
5â€ Garmin gps/depth finder
8â€™ power pole
Trolling motor
Sea frost green hull stripe
2 aft livewells
Digital gauges
Custom aluminum boarding sissy bar

417 hours

$39,000

Offered for sale by Mt. Houston Marine

281-447-7689


----------

